# Omege3



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

This link is a very good summary of Omega 3. More info in the link.http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=n...ent&dbid=84"What can high-omega-3 foods do for you?
Reduce inflammation throughout your body
Keep your blood from clotting excessively
Maintain the fluidity of your cell membranes
lower the amount of lipids (fats such as cholesterol and triglycerides) circulating in the bloodstream
decrease platelet aggregation, preventing excessive blood clotting
inhibit thickening of the arteries by decreasing endothelial cells' production of a platelet-derived growth factor (the lining of the arteries is composed of endothelial cells)
increase the activity of another chemical derived from endothelial cells (endothelium-derived nitric oxide), which causes arteries to relax and dilate
reduce the production of messenger chemicals called cytokines, which are involved in the inflammatory response associated with atherosclerosis
reduce the risk of becoming obese and improve the body's ability to respond to insulin by stimulating the secretion of leptin, a hormone that helps regulate food intake, body weight and metabolism, and is expressed primarily by adipocytes (fat cells)
help prevent cancer cell growth "


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Some more good info on Omgea 3s. For info in the linkOmega-3s - Fish Oils, Flaxseed Oil and Prostate Cancer - What do the Experts Say? http://www.naturalnews.com/026085.html"Read this large collection of quotes on omega-3 oils and prostate cancer, and you'll learn how boosting omega-3 intake while reducing omega-6 intake can help halt prostate cancer tumor growth and end the chronic tissue inflammation that ultimately contributes to prostate cancer.""Omega-3 consumption in the Western diet has become so low that researchers can't find it in lab sample tissues. A study of men found higher concentrations of omega-3s in blood serum samples taken from healthy males, with lower concentrations taken from men with prostatitis. The lowest rates were found in men with prostate cancer. Fish oil has about 30% omega-3 oil while flaxseed oil has about 60% omega-3 oil. So flax is the only oil that can correct the imbalance in omega-3 & 6 oils in the Western diet.""Evidence suggests that the ratio of omega-6 to omega-3 fatty acids should be no greater than 4:1, and 3:1 is even better. Most Americans have an omega-6 to omega-3 profile of 10:1 or greater. Evidence suggests that an imbalance of this type may increase the level of inflammation in the body and increase the risk of heart disease, arthritis, and certain types of cancer, including prostate cancer. For millions of years, humans evolved on a diet rich in natural omega-3 food sources, including free-range game, fish, marine mammals, nuts, and fresh seaweed."


----------

